

Show HN: Make a website from a Facebook page - cowholio4
https://www.12engines.com/

======
cowholio4
Not only do we integrate Facebook we also link their Foursquare, Google
Places, Twitter, Yelp, Instagram accounts.

Here are some good example pages:

[http://www.goodbeernyc.com/](http://www.goodbeernyc.com/)
[http://www.seadogkeywest.com/](http://www.seadogkeywest.com/)
[http://www.dcfdavis.org/](http://www.dcfdavis.org/)
[http://www.rescatefamilycenter.org/](http://www.rescatefamilycenter.org/)

Any feedback would greatly appreciated.

Protip: If you don't want to actually auth our Facebook app. You can put any
facebook page id or user name in this url. Example with 'goodbeernyc'
username.
[http://facebook.12engines.com/goodbeernyc](http://facebook.12engines.com/goodbeernyc)

